# Capacolla



## wittdog (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I’m going to try to make some Capacolla…I know that it is traditionally made from a pork butt but I have seen Lean Capacolla that was make with what appears to be a loin…I’m not looking to dry cure it…I’m going to brine it….now I’m wondering if I should smoke it and if so what kind of wood do you guys think that I should use…..or should I just cook it without any smoke….


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2007)

Fig!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 2, 2007)

Well..we got four choices....apple,cherry,maple and hickory...I'm leaning towards a light apple with a pinch of cherry...


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

Now you have a working plan.


----------



## john pen (Feb 2, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I think I’m going to try to make some Capacolla



Great, now Ive got to make yet another trip out to West Seneca..Im gonna start charging him for gas !!!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 5, 2007)

I started the Capac olla project today…John Pen was nice enough to donate a pork loin…I mixed up the brine using the Canadian Bacon wet brine recipe…but instead of using honey or maple syrup I used plain old sugar as the sweetener…..I also added ¼ cup of Hungarian paprika, Granulated Onion, Granulated Garlic and a pinch of cayenne pepper….



The D helped to inject the loins



With a little bit of supervision



After the loins were injected I added a pinch of Basil, Oregano and Rosemary to the Brine……and off to the fridge it goes for about a week….After then brine I’ll let them dry off some and then roll them in the same stuff…and smoke with some apple wood and cherry..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2007)

Off to another good start Dave! Glad to see you root for the ONLY NY football team!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 5, 2007)

Nick I fear the day and I think it's coming that the Bills leave Buffalo...when and if that day comes I'm done with Pro Football and its a shame becuase I love Pro Football.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick I fear the day and I think it's coming that the Bills leave Buffalo...when and if that day comes I'm done with Pro Football and its a shame becuase I love Pro Football.....



Then you know how I feel being a Jet fan. They had the chance to move the team to lower Manhatten but Cablevision killed that. Then they had the chance to come back to Queens but the owner decided to keep sleeping with the Giants. They should make both those tems give up the "NY"!


----------



## The Missing Link (Feb 6, 2007)

dog very nice start i can't wait to see how it come out. I felt the same when the oilers left houston taxes. LOL.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 9, 2007)

tomarrow is the day to smoke this...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2007)

Go Dave Go!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 9, 2007)

Mmmm Capacolla. My Mom used to have that on grinders/subs/hoagies. I didn't like it when I tried it long ago. It was TOO HOT for me! ROFL! That should tell you how long it's been since I've tried capacolla...dunno why! [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Feb 9, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Mmmm Capacolla. My Mom used to have that on grinders/subs/hoagies. I didn't like it when I tried it long ago. It was TOO HOT for me! ROFL! That should tell you how long it's been since I've tried capacolla...dunno why! [smilie=a_doh.gif]


To hot for he of the millon hot sauces...that's funny....nothing like a Royal Italian Sub/grinder/hoagie....italian sausage and cappacolla...


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

The Capac olla is ready for the smoker….
Out of the brine….



Rubbed up with ½ Cup Hungarian Paprika, 1 TBLS each Granualted Onion, Garlic Powder…1tea each of cayenne pepper and white pepper…



Hung and rubbed



See you in a few hours….


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2007)

I can hardly wait! Looking good Dave!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

It's only been in the smoker for an hour..but man it smells awsome...


----------



## wittdog (Feb 10, 2007)

My helper making sure the sawdust is wet enough…used ¾ apple and ¼ cherry



The outside of the meat is dry to the touch….



The meat after an hour and a half…nice and dry and ready to meet Mr.Smoke


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

Looking good Wittdog.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 10, 2007)

Looking good Witt. 

I'm having problems with the thumbnails when I click to see the larger pictures.  It is taking forever to load.  Is anyone else having a problem with imageshack today?  Usually they load quickly.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 10, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Looking good Witt.
> 
> I'm having problems with the thumbnails when I click to see the larger pictures.  It is taking forever to load.  Is anyone else having a problem with imageshack today?  Usually they load quickly.



It is working ok here.

I did have issues pic tiger and webshots.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Bro' that is looking good


----------



## john pen (Feb 10, 2007)

I can almost taste it...


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 10, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Looking good Witt.
> 
> I'm having problems with the thumbnails when I click to see the larger pictures.  It is taking forever to load.  Is anyone else having a problem with imageshack today?  Usually they load quickly.



Me too, taking forever.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 11, 2007)

Capacola’s done…took forever for some reason……but the results are good…it’s very tasty…I need to tweak the recipe some…but it’s very good and a great start…we will see what Mr. pen has to say bout it…


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2007)

Well it sure looks good!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Man that looks great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2007)

What Nick and Puff said !


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice fat content on the outside!

Looks moist and delicious! How was the flavor heat wise?


----------



## cleglue (Feb 11, 2007)

Look good.  Do you make sandwiches out of it?  I think Jersy Mike's offers it on a sub.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 11, 2007)

Lunch with the Pens…



I like the smoke selection and the amount...one pan of apple and cherry...for my tastes it could have used more heat...for most normal people it was fine..there is another layer of capa under the veggies..


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 11, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

>



That there's a fine lookin sandwich!  I wish the comp had Taste-o-vision!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2007)

That's the finest looking sandwich I ever saw!


----------



## john pen (Feb 11, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That's the finest looking sandwich I ever saw!



And tasty to boot !! I thought the capicolla was perfect..The royal sammys we had were awesome. Company was good as always and we even got a goody bag to take home...

Oh yea, and there was beer..


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, that sandwich looked super good.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2007)

YUM!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2007)

7:58am, first thing I see in the morning....great looking sandwich Dave, somehow this oat meal just ain't cutting it now.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks fantastic Dave.  Wish I lived closer.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 14, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, what recipe did you use and how might you alter it next time?


http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=113012#113012
Theres the recipe....next time I would cut back on the sugar some..I thought it was a little to sweet...but John didnt' think so...and if I was making this for myself I would add more cayanee..


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 16, 2007)

That is amazing looking. 

Mmmm


----------

